# Métro, boulot, dodo



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Métro, boulot, dodo 



> Extrait du poème :
> « Au déboulé garçon pointe ton numéro
> Pour gagner ainsi le salaire
> D'un morne jour utilitaire
> Métro, boulot, bistro, mégots, dodo, zéro »


 
Esisterebbe un' espressione equivalente in italiano?


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Ben,
Sarebbe a dire un'espressione che definisca i ritmi quotidiani "Metro, lavoro, sonno"?
Non credo che in italiano esista qualcosa di simile.

Laura


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Ciao Angel.Aura,

Posso dire: La stessa vecchia routina, lavoro e lavoro ed anche lavoro!


----------



## Angel.Aura

BenVitale said:


> Posso dire: La stessa vecchia routin*e*, lavoro e lavoro ed anche lavoro!


Sì.
Oppure:
- La solita routine, lavoro, lavoro e lavoro.
- Il solito trantran. (<-- a questa, prima, non avevo pensato)


Laura


----------



## Hakro

On dit aussi "molto lavoro, poco dinero", n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Mais, oui... en français il y a aussi:

Le petit "train-train" habituel
Le train-train habituel 

E.g. Demain je vais reprendre mon (petit) train-train quotidien


----------



## Hermocrates

Hakro said:


> On dit aussi "molto lavoro, poco dinero", n'est-ce pas ?



Oui, mais c'est una espression pas serieuse. "Dinero" est un mot espagnol.


----------



## Lavinia.dNP

Hakro said:


> On dit aussi "molto lavoro, poco dinero", n'est-ce pas ?



Dans l'expression "métro-boulot-dodo" il n'y a pas l'idée de gagner peu d'argent, ça veut juste dire qu'on est enfermé dans la routine quotidienne et qu'on n'a le temps de rien faire d'autre, pas de loisirs.

En italien on dit "il tran-tran quotidiano"


----------



## Necsus

Non è usatissimo, ma si dice anche 'casa, lavoro, letto' o simili...


----------

